# Login using ttyX instead of vc/X

## Stygius

I want to login on tty1 to my Gentoo system. However, after startup, the six local virtual consoles are vc/1-6, and when I do 

```
ls -l /dev/ 
```

I see that ttyX is linked to vc/X. Does that mean it's not possible to get "tty1" as output from the tty command?

Did I miss something in the installation process where you could customize this, or is it just how Gentoo works?

----------

## Scandium

I'd like to know what's the difference between those 2  :Wink: 

And why is in the install manual mention that you can safely disabled /dev/pts support ? has this anything to do with that (I don't know why but I connect those 2 for some reason)

----------

